# Tyre pressures Compass Avantgarde



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,

We have a Compass Avantgarde 200 (Peugot).

The tyre pressures indicated in the book are 43psi, 3 bar for both.

That seems a bit low to me.

Anybody else got an opinion, please?

Thanks.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Your best bet is to weigh the van front wheels only then the whole van and contact the tyre makers by email and they will give you the best pressures for your van.
You did not say tyre size or make in your post by the way.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Yes, they are incorrect.

I had a similar van and remember those pressures. being a newbie to motorhomes, I let some air out and the 43 psi was way too low.

I contacted Michelin and got the correct ones (after going on a weighbridge. I am sorry but I cannot remember the pressures now (it was a long time ago). If you try 55 psi all round as a ball park figure and see how it goes.


----------



## Spwt (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Cabby and 747.

They're 195/70 R15C tyres, of various makes unfortunately.
Double star , Michelin etc.,

Though a Peugot Boxer van book does state 44psi for 195/70 and the label on the driver's door panel says 43, for Michelin and Pirelli it gives 60 and for 66 front and rear for 195/70R15C.

It seems a hell of a jump from 43 to 66.
I'll try searching for more info.

Thanks again for your help.


----------

